# ISO Mini Hamburger/Hotdog Bun Recipe????



## IcyMist (May 26, 2005)

I am looking for an EASY bread recipe that I could make mini hotdog and hamburger buns out of.  Am planning on making appetizers for my nephew's wedding reception and found a recipe that shows cutsie little hamburgers with a pickle, slice of tomato and lettice on it and then a toothpick holding it all together.  Unfortunately it just says something like "use small dinner rolls" and just tells how to make the hamburger patty.  Does anyone have an easy recipe or idea?  

My sister and I will be making just appetizers for his party (200 invites....ARGGG) and I have been testing out different appetizer recipes on my poor family.  Have found some nice ones and some not so nice ones and then we WON'T talk about the dog turns up nose at disasters.......sigh.


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

lol, it's okay, icymist. i'm sure your family loves taste-testing your food! BTW, welcome to the site. it's an awesome place. take off your coat and stay awhile!
as for the rolls, i had just seen a rachel ray show where she just used dinner rolls for her mini burgers. 
i like to use the mini Hawiian rolls for cheese sammiches, but they're pretty sweet. 
i'll think on this one for awhile, and in the lay-time, i'm sure someone else will be able to help you out.


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 26, 2005)

I have made mini buns with frozen bread dough and they worked out great and the cost won't be bad. After the dough thaws, cut the dough to sm portions and shape for buns and let rise and bake. You can make them what ever size you like.


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, appreciate the fast response and I just may end up doing what you suggested Thumpershere2


----------



## Ishbel (May 26, 2005)

Hello - I'm not sure about the size of US burger buns - but if you wanted to save time (and with catering for 200, I think time would be of the essence!) - why not cut a normal sized bun into the usual two halves, and then use a small pastry cutter (scone cutter or biscuit/cookie cutter.... not sure of correct terminology) to cut circles out of the tops and bottoms?  A lot quicker!


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2005)

May do that Ishbel.    By the way.....no haggis around is there?


----------



## auntdot (May 26, 2005)

Hi IcyMist.

Think if it were me I would go to Costco, BJ's, Sam's Club, or any other warehouse type store and see what they had. They may have what you need in quantity, even if you have to cut them in half or so (as Ishbel said).

When you get time, could you please post your winners? Am sure we would all love to learn about them.

Good luck and nice to have you here.


----------



## Ishbel (May 27, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> May do that Ishbel.  By the way.....no haggis around is there?


 
Not at the moment.  We usually only eat it in the winter - oh and serve it to the tourists all summer!


----------



## IcyMist (May 27, 2005)

Note to Self.....If I am ever lucky enough to visit Scotland in the summer, learn to talk like a native.


----------



## Ishbel (May 27, 2005)

I'm not going to go into the discussion about haggis being nice to eat.....  when you've got time, do a search here, we discussed it (at length, I recall) a while back!  

Talk like a native?  Jings, even summy us natives cannae talk like natives!


----------



## mish (May 27, 2005)

Welcome. Don't have a recipe, but a place that sold the mini burgers, was called White Castle. You can buy them by the case (if you don't want to spend lots of time on the burger appetizers). I bought them in smaller packages at the market for the holiday weekend, or whenever I want a little bite. Aunt Dot makes a good point. You might be able to find these too, at a food warehouse store. You can take a look-see here. The sides/slyders/sammiches look good also.

Another idea...get a large crusty loaf of French bread or focaccia, & cut it down to size.

http://www.whitecastle.com/_pages/menu.asp?menu=bigcraves


----------



## mish (May 27, 2005)

Another thought...make a regular sized-burger & serve them on grilled portabello mushrooms (open-faced), sprinkled with parmesan or provolone, top with halved slice of cherry tomato...then cut them into small portions & secure with party picks.


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

Thanks everybody am planning on looking at ready made buns BEFORE I decide to try and make buns, at least for the hamburgers. If I make mini-hotdogs too may end up having to make those buns.


----------

